# Alen Halilovic



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

_Alen Halilović (Zagabria, 18 giugno 1996) è un calciatore croato, attaccante della Dinamo Zagabria e della nazionale croata U-17
_

Da youtube:





_Talento della D.Zagabria,ex squadra nel neo-nerazzurro Mateo Kovacic,il ragazzo ha grandissime qualità,un gran sinistro,molto rapido e con una tecnica sopraffina.*Ricorda in alcune movenze Leo Messi*,anche per la posizione in campo(centro-destra,ruolo prediletto da Lionel prima di giocare da centravanti alla Hidegkuti),per la maestria palla al piede,ma soprattutto per le affinità puramente fisiche,oltre che tecnico-tattiche.Un campioncino dal futuro assicurato._


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

MA quanti ne stanno venendo fuori dalla Croazia ? Dopo Kovacic pure 'sto Halilovic.


----------



## Ena (2 Marzo 2013)

96 o.o mamma mia ha ancora 16 anni e ha già fatto due gol in sette partite, questo sarebbe da prendere subito perchè se si mantiene su questi passi tra un paio di anni varrà una cifra spropositata


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Che giocatore ragazzi, questo qui l'ho conosciuto qualche mese fa, ne parlavano in un pre-partita di Champions League. Il Real Madrid è fortemente interessanto al ragazzo e le pretendenti sono sempre più numerose. Fino ai 18 anni comunque non si muove. 

Uno che esordisce a 16 anni in Coppa Campioni non può che essere un predestinato.


----------



## Jino (2 Marzo 2013)

Altro giocatore interessante nella Dinamo è Vrsaljko, è un terzino classe 92, a gennaio sembra che l'Inter abbia strappato un accordo sulla parola. Nonostante la giovane età è uno già comodo alle 100 partite da professionista.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Attenzione perchè la Croazia il 1° luglio 2013 entrerà nella UE,quindi Halilovic diventerà comunitario.
Aspettiamoci una mega asta quest'estate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Altro giocatore interessante nella Dinamo è Vrsaljko, è un terzino classe 92, a gennaio sembra che l'Inter abbia strappato un accordo sulla parola. Nonostante la giovane età è uno già comodo alle 100 partite da professionista.


Tutta roba made in Dinamo Zagabria, 'sti Croati li lanciano subito i loro giovani, anche se giovanissimi.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Preso dal Tottenham per una dozzina di milioni di sterline.

Giustamente per il dopo Modric sono andati a pescare in Croazia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Altro giocatore interessante nella Dinamo è Vrsaljko, è un terzino classe 92, a gennaio sembra che l'Inter abbia strappato un accordo sulla parola. Nonostante la giovane età è uno già comodo alle 100 partite da professionista.


Preso dal Genoa, notavo...


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Preso dal Tottenham per una dozzina di milioni di sterline.
> 
> Giustamente per il dopo Modric sono andati a pescare in Croazia



Fortissimo, certo già pagato tanto!


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Preso dal Genoa, notavo...



Con l'amico Preziosi sarà presto nostro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con l'amico Preziosi sarà presto nostro


Speriamo, perché no.


----------



## Frikez (17 Agosto 2013)

Il padre ha fatto saltare il trasferimento


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2013)

Dietro al mancato trasferimento c'è Fester...................


----------



## peppe75 (19 Agosto 2013)

speriamo perchè questo è un signor calciatore a solo 16 anni....è tanta tanta roba!


----------



## Frikez (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sembra che l'abbia bloccato il Bayern


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che l'abbia bloccato il Bayern



Si parla di un'offerta di 20 mln e 1.5 annui al ragazzo da parte degli Spurs. Però il padre di Alen avrebbe bloccato tutto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quanto mi piacerebbe vederlo da noi...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che l'abbia bloccato il Bayern



Sono scettico.Il Tottenham in questi ha offerto un macello di soldi a squadra e giocatore (le cifre riportate da [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] ),ma il padre ha rifiutato perché vuole sopratutto garanzie tecniche relative ad un minutaggio minimo garantito.Detto questo,il Bayern è probabilmente l'ultima squadra al Mondo a poter garantire un certo minutaggio ad un fantasista diciassettenne.
Oh,poi magari era tutta una farsa e volevano semplicemente una squadra più prestigiosa


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2013)

Non ha ancora deciso niente dai, tutte bufale giornalistiche, piace a tanti staremo a vedere dove va.


----------



## Frikez (9 Settembre 2014)

Titolare con Malta in un centrocampo completato da Kovacic, Modric e Rakitic


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Titolare con Malta in un centrocampo completato da Kovacic, Modric e Rakitic



Solo qualità. Della serie o la va o la spacca. O vinci o ne prendi 4.


----------

